# The most underrated game you've played?



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2011)

In correlation to NikoKing's "The most overrated game you've ever played?", I've decided to make a "The most underrated game you've played?" to go along with it. 

What is the most underrated game for you guys?
I'd have to say MM, but also Sonic the Hedgehog 2. Those, and Link's Awakening.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 13, 2011)

Earthbound all the way. It's amazing how underrated it was.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 13, 2011)

Amplitude.
**** was golden.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think MM was underrated really... It did very well, both reviews and amount sold.

Hmm it is hard to think of a game I really enjoyed that was underrated... I think most of the games I played did pretty well...

I suppose may be SSBB only because I had a lot of friends who for whatever reason couldn't stand it and insisted on SSBM... but I liked many of the changes and additions to brawl


----------



## Nic (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for the two day bump but it has to be Shadowrun.  You can play it on the PC and XBOX.  Fun thing about it is that you can play with people on a console or PC.  (Either way you still play with them.)


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

I suggested this thread :3

SSBB.

It has its flaws, but it's not as bad as people say it is.


----------



## Mino (Feb 16, 2011)

Kirby Air Ride.

Shadowrun, although that game probably deserved the bad reviews it got.  It really needed and deserved another year in the game development oven.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Kirby Air Ride.
> 
> Shadowrun, although that game probably deserved the bad reviews it got.  It really needed and deserved another year in the game development oven.


 
I love Kirby Air Ride.
Who would dare to hate such a wonderful game?


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> I love Kirby Air Ride.
> Who would dare to hate such a wonderful game?


 read: underrated
i loved it too, really shoulda gotten more of a push from nintendo.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> read: underrated
> i loved it too, really shoulda gotten more of a push from nintendo.


 
Exactly, less haters should exist.

I wish for Kirby Air Ride 2.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrys mod


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 16, 2011)

Beyond Good & Evil. It had a good story, interesting characters and a killer soundtrack.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh I don't know. Luigi's Mansion probably.
Also, Majora's Mask, Earthbound, and Link's Awakening are not underrated at all, @some of the posts in this thread. Especially not Link's Awakening.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 21, 2011)

Sewer dweller said:


> Garrys mod


 
read:underrated


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd probably say Okami. Or Katamari Damacy


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Like Mega said, Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 22, 2011)

Roger said:


> read:underrated


 YES IT IS
 you can do anything, yet im pretty sure its not even in the top 10 steam games.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 22, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl

For multi-playing at least.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 22, 2011)

Alan Wake.
I felt it was really, poorly recieved. Good writing, great gameplay. And the DLCs for it were ace.

There's more that I can't think to name right now.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2011)

I think Dragon Quest IX, when you take into account the popularity in the US. It did get some pretty good reviews so i guess you can't really call it underrated.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> What is the most underrated game for you guys?
> I'd have to say MM, but also Sonic the Hedgehog 2. Those, and Link's Awakening.


Majora's Mask, underrated? Ugh, I think that's one of the most overrated games ever. >_> Don't get me wrong, it's a good game, and I love Zelda, but so many Zelda fans nowadays go around praising it as the best game ever. Sure, it was different, but not as great as everyone makes it seem, in my opinion at least. I think Ocarina of Time is much better, in terms of enjoyment. Majora's Mask is just too frustrating. That might be perfectly fine for some people who enjoy that kind of gameplay, but for most people, Majora's Mask doesn't offer the same kind of universal appeal that other Zelda games do. That's my two cents, anyway.

As for the most underrated game I've played... That's a tough question, actually. Wii Music is one of the first games that comes to mind. The game gets so much hate, but it's really not that bad of a game. It's a great experience and a really awesome idea. If a few things were added or improved (such as the song selection and the ability to download new or even create your own songs), it could have been a huge hit. I'm hoping for a sequel that expands upon the original.

Other games that would make my list would be many Sonic games. Sonic gets a lot of hate these days, but the games aren't really as bad as many people would lead you to believe. Sure, there have been some genuine goof ups in the last decade, but even some of the most criticized Sonic games aren't that bad. I thoroughly enjoyed Shadow the Hedgehog, and I didn't mind the Werehog stages of Sonic Unleashed that much. And Sonic and the Black Knight was awesome. But to each his own, I suppose.

Also worth mentioning are Kirby Air Ride, Metroid: Other M, and the Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, among others.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 22, 2011)

I completely agree with Luigi's Mansion and Kirby's Air Ride being underrated.

and the Monster Hunter series here in the western part of the world, it's completely underrated here and they're amazing games.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of the games in this thread aren't actually underrated.

I'm going to go with Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword.  Got bashed in a lot of reviews for having "difficult controls".  I didn't have a single issue with it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 22, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Majora's Mask, underrated? Ugh, I think that's one of the most overrated games ever. >_> Don't get me wrong, it's a good game, and I love Zelda, but so many Zelda fans nowadays go around praising it as the best game ever. Sure, it was different, but not as great as everyone makes it seem, in my opinion at least. I think Ocarina of Time is much better, in terms of enjoyment. Majora's Mask is just too frustrating. That might be perfectly fine for some people who enjoy that kind of gameplay, but for most people, Majora's Mask doesn't offer the same kind of universal appeal that other Zelda games do. That's my two cents, anyway.


 i would rather play majora's mask instead of OoT.

and i LOVE the different masks having different abilities.  i would not mind having that back one bit.  kinda sucked that you couldn't have a dedicated mask slot on your equipment "loadout" or whatnot.. but it was still good.

i loved just swimming around as a zora, when i was a kid.  and i adore how much of a story is fleshed out, beyond the main goal.  all of the characters are fully fleshed out, it feels, especially through stuff like kaefi and anju's side-mission.

not that OoT didn't do the same thing.. i think it just really stuck better, since the 3 repeating days allowed for a lot more of a focus on the story, while OoT didn't have a set time-period kind of thing.  on the flip side, the 3 repeating days hindered some aspects, but i think it was worth the trade.  meh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i would rather play majora's mask instead of OoT.
> 
> and i LOVE the different masks having different abilities.  i would not mind having that back one bit.  kinda sucked that you couldn't have a dedicated mask slot on your equipment "loadout" or whatnot.. but it was still good.
> 
> ...


 
It made the game more of a challenge. While OoT is a great game, it's relatively easy to get 100% in a day whilst Majora's Mask takes several days.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i would rather play majora's mask instead of OoT.
> 
> and i LOVE the different masks having different abilities.  i would not mind having that back one bit.  kinda sucked that you couldn't have a dedicated mask slot on your equipment "loadout" or whatnot.. but it was still good.
> 
> ...


The masks and the story are definitely the highlights of the game, but the 3 day cycle ruined it for me, in my opinion. Plus you pretty much had to guess where to go and what to do next, which is something that some gamers might like, but I absolutely hate. I like some linearity to my games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> It made the game more of a challenge. While OoT is a great game, it's relatively easy to get 100% in a day whilst Majora's Mask takes several days.


There's a difference between being challenge and being just plain frustrating. A game doesn't have to make you wonder around aimlessly trying to figure out where to go next in order to be difficult. Difficulty comes from tougher enemies, trickier puzzles, etc., not from making you lost. That's where it just gets frustrating. At least to me, anyway.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> There's a difference between being challenge and being just plain frustrating. A game doesn't have to make you wonder around aimlessly trying to figure out where to go next in order to be difficult. Difficulty comes from tougher enemies, trickier puzzles, etc., not from making you lost. That's where it just gets frustrating. At least to me, anyway.


 
I don't recall wondering around aimlessly... But to each his own.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 22, 2011)

i.. don't really know where you're coming from, in terms of "getting lost".

majora's mask was extremely linear, in my opinion.  the only tricky part was knowing when to get epona back, but that was hinted by you getting fire arrows.

OoT was way bigger than MM, and i think it had a less linear story, really.. MM just had more fleshed out side-quests that could have taken the focus away from the main goal, easily.
i understand that resetting everything after you've played for 2/3 hours is a HUGE difference.. and can be very off putting, but i absolutely love how nintendo handled it.
i think that they wouldn't have made MM the game it was, if OoT had not been as good as it was, though.  i think i recall reading somewhere that they took the aspects that they felt OoT fell short in (namely story), and really ran with it in MM.  i like that a lot.

i dunno.  both are good games.  i think my preference is MM, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I don't recall wondering around aimlessly... But to each his own.


Well, I do. I had to use a walkthrough in order to make any progress in the game. Then I just got sick of it, and I stopped playing. It's pretty bad when _I_ can't finish a Nintendo game because I got sick of it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Majora's Mask, underrated? Ugh, I think that's one of the most overrated games ever. >_> Don't get me wrong, it's a good game, and I love Zelda, but so many Zelda fans nowadays go around praising it as the best game ever. Sure, it was different, but not as great as everyone makes it seem, in my opinion at least. I think Ocarina of Time is much better, in terms of enjoyment. Majora's Mask is just too frustrating. That might be perfectly fine for some people who enjoy that kind of gameplay, but for most people, Majora's Mask doesn't offer the same kind of universal appeal that other Zelda games do. That's my two cents, anyway.
> 
> As for the most underrated game I've played... That's a tough question, actually. Wii Music is one of the first games that comes to mind. The game gets so much hate, but it's really not that bad of a game. It's a great experience and a really awesome idea. If a few things were added or improved (such as the song selection and the ability to download new or even create your own songs), it could have been a huge hit. I'm hoping for a sequel that expands upon the original.
> 
> ...


 
Majora's Mask is an aqcuired taste.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 23, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Well, I do. I had to use a walkthrough in order to make any progress in the game. Then I just got sick of it, and I stopped playing. It's pretty bad when _I_ can't finish a Nintendo game because I got sick of it.


 it's pretty linear.. swamp > mountain > ocean > canyon > moon..

what part did you get stuck on, exactly?  the goron babby?

@ MM, i wouldn't say acquired taste.. just different.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 24, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> it's pretty linear.. swamp > mountain > ocean > canyon > moon..
> 
> what part did you get stuck on, exactly?  the goron babby?
> 
> @ MM, i wouldn't say acquired taste.. just different.


Most of the game, lol. I just always felt lost, not knowing what to do. And then it would hit the third day... >_>


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 24, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Most of the game, lol. I just always felt lost, not knowing what to do. And then it would hit the third day... >_>


 well.. each section was basically split up into two parts..
pre-temple and during temple.  there were quests and stuff you could do post-temple.. but those were mainly for masks/heart containers, some of them needing you to beat the temple boss.. whatever.
if you split each section into one time-slice (reset, then start temple once you've learned the song to unlock the temple) you can fairly easily get through it, even if you go super slow.. (so long as you know the song of double time, to slow the clock)

if you can't.. well.. there's not a whole lot that can help you at that point..  but it is a big hurdle to get over if you're used to taking hours in a dungeon.

it might be worth trying again, if you played it when you were younger.. some of the things may seem a lot easier/better designed than you remember them.  there are tricky moments, but nothing a bit of thinking can't solve :3


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 24, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> well.. each section was basically split up into two parts..
> pre-temple and during temple.  there were quests and stuff you could do post-temple.. but those were mainly for masks/heart containers, some of them needing you to beat the temple boss.. whatever.
> if you split each section into one time-slice (reset, then start temple once you've learned the song to unlock the temple) you can fairly easily get through it, even if you go super slow.. (so long as you know the song of double time, to slow the clock)
> 
> ...


I played it for the first time last year. And I'm by no means bad at Zelda games, or games in general. It's just not my type of game, I guess.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 24, 2011)

Well i would say rumble fighter but that dosent really count... so i would say Klonoa


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I played it for the first time last year. And I'm by no means bad at Zelda games, or games in general. It's just not my type of game, I guess.


 
-TYEFORCE
-#1 ZELDA FAN FOR YEARS
-PLAYED MAJORA'S MASK FOR FIRST TIME LAST YEAR

...how could you? You're the biggest Zelda fan!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 25, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> -TYEFORCE
> -#1 ZELDA FAN FOR YEARS
> -PLAYED MAJORA'S MASK FOR FIRST TIME LAST YEAR
> 
> ...how could you? You're the biggest Zelda fan!


I'm a _big_ Zelda fan, but not the _biggest_, lol. I wasn't always as in to Zelda as I am today, which is why I never played Majora's Mask until last year. =p


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know any


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I'm a _big_ Zelda fan, but not the _biggest_, lol. I wasn't always as in to Zelda as I am today, which is why I never played Majora's Mask until last year. =p


 you did finish it though, right?..
right?..


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 25, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> you did finish it though, right?..
> right?..


I...tried. It's on my to-do list. =p I have so many backlogged games, though...


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I...tried. It's on my to-do list. =p I have so many backlogged games, though...


 you owe it to yourself to finish it, at least the main story. :3

plz to be putting higher on doing list plz?

SO LIKE YEAH BACK TO UNDERRATED THEATER


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2011)

Chibi-Robo for Gamecube. The DS sequel was terrible though. I wish the 2nd DS game would get released outside of Japan.

They released a New Play Control! version for Wii by the way if you're interested in playing it and can't find a GCN version somewhere.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> you owe it to yourself to finish it, at least the main story. :3
> 
> plz to be putting higher on doing list plz?
> 
> SO LIKE YEAH BACK TO UNDERRATED THEATER


I know, but it's really hard. There are so many games that I need to play that I haven't already spoiled that I would rather play. Being a Zelda theorist, I know basically every detail to the stories of every Zelda game, even the ones I haven't played yet. So since I already know what's going to happen in Majora's Mask, it's a lot less appealing to me. But one of these days I'll get around to it. Maybe after I beat Donkey Kong Country Returns, and Pok?Park Wii, and Epic Mickey, and FlingSmash, and Pok?mon Black and White, and Mario Sports Mix, and Ōkami (which I need to play before I get Ōkamiden...), and A Link to the Past, and The Adventure of Link, and Link's Awakening, and Oracle of Seasons and Oracle of Ages, and... ._.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 26, 2011)

you haven't beaten link to the past?
and.. how exactly do you beat a sports game? :/


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 3.

Though noone I knew played it.

@Psycho. Thats fine. I haven't (only had it on ROMs and I dislike emulators now). I never completed Links Awakening.

Then again I was like 4 when I owned it and I got my gameboy smashed up at 7 so I lost the game at some point...
Shame, I never did get past Dungeon #2 (Got confused by the bunny/skull/bat puzzle as a kid)


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> you haven't beaten link to the past?
> and.. how exactly do you beat a sports game? :/


I started it, then...new games game out. =p It's so hard to pick it up and start playing it again.

And you beat Mario Sports Mix the same way you beat any other Mario sports game; win all the cups/trophies/whatever, unlock every character, etc.

That's just a fraction of the games I need to play, too. There are _many_ more... ._.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I started it, then...new games game out. =p It's so hard to pick it up and start playing it again.
> 
> And you beat Mario Sports Mix the same way you beat any other Mario sports game; win all the cups/trophies/whatever, unlock every character, etc.
> 
> That's just a fraction of the games I need to play, too. There are _many_ more... ._.


 
I keep meaning to complete AlttP. I think they should make a 3D version for 3DS or some ****. 
Plus I _never_ played Majoras mask. I only learnt about its existance when I joined the site.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 26, 2011)

I change my mind
Dogs life (PS2)
AMAZING


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I started it, then...new games game out. =p It's so hard to pick it up and start playing it again.


 enter: the second slot on the ds(lite)

DOH HOH HOH

but yeah.. grab the gba version and play it instead of whatever rinky-dinky ds games you're playing.  :3
a friend of mine's told me he just runs through the first three temples when he's bored.  i gotta say, it's fun and totally doable in an hour and a half/less or so.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> enter: the second slot on the ds(lite)
> 
> DOH HOH HOH
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't mean it was so hard to _physically_ pick it up and play it, lol. I just don't have the motivation to start playing it again. Also, I was playing the GBA version. Well, first I started it on Virtual Console, got about 10 minutes into it, and quit. =p Then I started the GBA version a few months later. And I didn't use a DS Lite, I used a Game Boy micro. ;3


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Oh, I didn't mean it was so hard to _physically_ pick it up and play it, lol. I just don't have the motivation to start playing it again. Also, I was playing the GBA version. Well, first I started it on Virtual Console, got about 10 minutes into it, and quit. =p Then I started the GBA version a few months later. And I didn't use a DS Lite, I used a Game Boy micro. ;3


 i've lost my micro at the moment, and am enjoying it on my SP.  good stuff.


----------



## Liquefy (Mar 3, 2011)

Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Mar 3, 2011)

Justin said:


> Chibi-Robo for Gamecube. The DS sequel was terrible though. I wish the 2nd DS game would get released outside of Japan.
> 
> They released a New Play Control! version for Wii by the way if you're interested in playing it and can't find a GCN version somewhere.


Oh God I can't believe I forgot to mention this. Even though it was getting bad reviews from pretty much all magazines, I took a chance with this game. Glad I did. I loved the exploration and characters SO much. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree with Justin on Chibi-Robo. Great game that everyone underrates.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 16, 2011)

Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc.


----------



## 4861 (Mar 16, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion


----------



## Morkie (Mar 16, 2011)

The Ocarina of Time, Final Fantasy VII, and Call of Duty 4. 

Those games are totally underrated and deserver better.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 16, 2011)

Super Mario RPG.

It's already loved a lot by fans, and I don't think there are many people that hate it, and it seems like people already worship it, but not enough. All the games I like need to be loved more.


----------



## Zex (Mar 16, 2011)

Morkie said:


> The Ocarina of Time, Final Fantasy VII, and Call of Duty 4.
> 
> Those games are totally underrated and deserver better.


 
OOT & COD4 are not undderated..? 

I guess i have to go with Majoras Mask.


----------

